# [Plex] Livebox Play comme serveur ?



## EdouardVdx (3 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai Plex depuis un moment que j'utilise très souvent avec la config suivante :


Disque Dur 1TO branché à mon MacBook Air
Apple TV 4 dans la chambre et dans le salon
et Livebox Play du coup
C'est génial, le seul minuscule problème étant que je suis obligé de laisser mon Mac allumé avec le disque dur branché pour utiliser Plex. Ce qui est un peu contraignant sachant que mon Mac est très mobile, je bouge souvent avec et j'aimerais parfois le laisser au fond du sac.

Je suis totalement novice en la matière, je voulais donc savoir s'il était possible de brancher mon disque dur à ma Livebox Play et faire en sorte que mes films et séries soient toujours accessibles sur Plex même avec mon ordinateur éteint. Ou en tout cas faire quelque chose de similaire. J'ai lu certains truc sur un NAS mais j'ai pas vraiment compris ce que c'était et en quoi cela pouvait m'aider.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Michael003 (4 Janvier 2018)

Sur ta Livebox Play tu as un gestionnaire d'applications pour en installer ? Peut être que tu peux installer un Plex Server dessus mais je pense pas.

Ce qui est bien avec le NAS c'est que tu stock tes films dessus et tu installes un Plex Server.
Le problème c'est que Plex c'est très gourmand, notamment pour tout ce qui est transcodage donc faut bien choisir le NAS


----------



## EdouardVdx (4 Janvier 2018)

Merci de ta réponse !
Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse installer des applications tierces sur la Livebox, Orange favorise ses services... 
Mais en fait je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'était un NAS. C'est quelque chose que je dois brancher à ma box ? Comment est-ce que j'accède à son interface une fois installé ?


----------



## Preatorien (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je n’ai pas de livebox, mais avez-vous essayé de brancher votre disque dur sur celle ci et via VLC ou infuse sur l’aTV de vérifier si il apparaît?

Cordialement


----------



## EdouardVdx (4 Janvier 2018)

Je viens à l’instant d’essayer et le serveur Livebox apparaît bien sur Infuse et VLC, ils reconnaissent qu’un DD est connecté en USB mais ils me disent que le dossier est vide...


----------



## Michael003 (4 Janvier 2018)

EdouardVdx a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse !
> Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse installer des applications tierces sur la Livebox, Orange favorise ses services...
> Mais en fait je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'était un NAS. C'est quelque chose que je dois brancher à ma box ? Comment est-ce que j'accède à son interface une fois installé ?


En gros le NAS, la définition même, c'est un serveur de stockage en réseau, tu achètes ton NAS, tu mets des disques durs dedans, et tu as accès à tes fichiers partout chez toi


----------



## EdouardVdx (5 Janvier 2018)

Ah et bien en effet ça correspond plutôt pas mal à ce que je cherche ! Penses-tu qu’une box puisse avoir une sorte de «fonction NAS» cachée quelque part ?


----------



## Preatorien (6 Janvier 2018)

EdouardVdx a dit:


> Je viens à l’instant d’essayer et le serveur Livebox apparaît bien sur Infuse et VLC, ils reconnaissent qu’un DD est connecté en USB mais ils me disent que le dossier est vide...



Bizarre que le disque dur soit détecté par infuse et vlc et qu’ils détectent rien..

Pour ma part je suis chez free, et j’ai mon DD sur la freebox server (elle fait NAS) et j’ai accès au disque sur tout mon écosystème (aTV, iPhones, iPads, iMac...).

Est-ce qu’il n’y a pas une option qui n’est pas activée sur la livebox? Avez-vous accès au DD via un autre appareil?


----------



## EdouardVdx (6 Janvier 2018)

Merci de votre réponse !
J'ai bien fouillé l'interface Livebox et le site de l'assistance mais je ne trouve rien...

Si vous voulez parler d'un accès branché à un autre appareil : oui tout à fait, le disque dur fonctionne parfaitement.
Sinon, s'il reste branché à la Livebox, je ne vois mes fichiers apparaître nul part, pas même dans les dossiers partagés de mon Mac, où je vois le DD  mais... vide...


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Janvier 2018)

Si le disque dur est formaté pour Mac ( hfs… ) , le media player de la live box ne le parcourra pas .
Il faudrait qu'il soit en Fat 32 …


----------



## EdouardVdx (15 Janvier 2018)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Si le disque dur est formaté pour Mac ( hfs… ) , le media player de la live box ne le parcourra pas .
> Il faudrait qu'il soit en Fat 32 …



Merci pour la réponse ! Je viens de regarder, il est en exFAT. La box ne peut pas lire ce format non plus ?


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Janvier 2018)

De mémoire la livebox ne lisait que le Fat32 ( fichiers de 4gb max ) ou NTFS .
Tu trouveras beaucoup plus de réponses sur le forum Orange : http://www.forum-orange.com


----------



## EdouardVdx (15 Janvier 2018)

Merci ! Je le passe en FAT32, je reviendrai donner des nouvelles une fois le test fait


----------

